# Cifs "mount error 5 = Input/output error" but smbfs works!

## humbletech99

I can't mount cifs share, but smbfs works fine with same credentials.

```
mount -t cifs //duckula/backup /mnt/duckula/backup/

Password:

mount error 5 = Input/output error

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
```

The username and password I'm using are correct since I can mount via smbfs this way.

I haven't had much luck on the web, saw some things about matching hostname/ip resolution but my resolution is fine and matching.

Any ideas?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Since the CIFS module is supposed to use/support the new Win2KXX security model, which SMB still doesn't, what OS is running in the host you're trying to use? Have you tried using -o user=<user-name>?

----------

## humbletech99

still the same.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

What OS is running the host you're trying to connect to? What version of Samba do you have?

----------

## humbletech99

the version of samba is the latest stable - 3.0.22, the other os is running linux with samba-2.2.8a-234, but it also doesn't seem to work against my windows 2000 workstation...

----------

